
Do you know a tool which is online and provide these charts? - antoineguiral
https://twitter.com/#!/retentio/statuses/201496322270969858
======
crs
If you look at the other twitpic photos, you will see one talking about
"BoomGraph". I have never heard of it, but it seems to sit on top of Raphael
and produces these charts.

~~~
antoineguiral
Yes I've checked boomgraph but I think they have not open sourced the cycle
plot. And I don't know how get and manage these data. Maybe I should wait they
launch the rocket!

